# Where to buy Yohimbine?!



## CharlieE

Hello lads, can someone tell me where's the best online shop/high street shop to get Yohimbine from ? I know it's been banned in UK If I'm correct ? I'm living in London

Thanks in advance

Charlie


----------



## Jas

CharlieE said:


> Hello lads, can someone tell me where's the best online shop/high street shop to get Yohimbine from ? I know it's been banned in UK If I'm correct ? I'm living in London
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Charlie


Rather than import it in, try and find it on Amazon. That's where I got Primaforce Yohibimbine. I have a unopened bottle I've not used do you want it?


----------



## CharlieE

Thanks for the reply mate, yeah sure pm me please


----------



## CharlieE

Jas said:


> Rather than import it in, try and find it on Amazon. That's where I got Primaforce Yohibimbine. I have a unopened bottle I've not used do you want it?


Thanks for the reply mate, yeah sure pm me please


----------



## Jas

CharlieE said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, yeah sure pm me please


There not working as yet, your'll need more posts. are you on facebook


----------



## elliot1989

I didn't know it was banned, I get mine off the internet or Amazon


----------



## CharlieE

elliot1989 said:


> I didn't know it was banned, I get mine off the internet or Amazon


Well, that's what I heard.... Ok thanks mate will look on Amazon then

Cheers


----------



## Jas

elliot1989 said:


> I didn't know it was banned, I get mine off the internet or Amazon


Yeah its been removed from most fat burners I know of coming into the UK, pity because its available in the states but your'll pay extra at uk customs for most imported items.


----------



## Jas

CharlieE said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, yeah sure pm me please


Add Clayton Innovations to facebook


----------



## paxman1

I'm also looking for Yohimbine HCL, any idea where to get it?


----------



## banzi

http://biovea.net/uk/product_detail.aspx?PID=21499&TI=GGLUKR&C=N&gclid=CjwKEAjwuYOeBRCy3pLljpjDkDcSJAAhA4mt3HDAs_2R4CGAs3ypRhemvryjmpVmQijuaANbrdo1VRoCGjXw_wcB

I have used these, 3 tabs in the morning and you are buzzing.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys,

Is Yohimbine any better than Ephedrine or clenbuterol?

Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins

why do you want it?


----------



## need2bodybuild

Google "true nutrition" good site with lots of good stuff


----------



## nbfootball65

I know they sell Yohimbine here


----------



## rambol

bb dot com.

Good luck.


----------



## bdcc

I am selling a few supplements in the classifieds section which contained yohimbe as well as having single ingredient products. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-and-exchanges/287149-various-supplements-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html


----------



## Bails78

Could anyone point me in the right direction where I can buy some Yohimbine/Synephrine from?


----------



## Abc987

Old thread I know but anyone know where to get yohimbine hcl at a decent price?


----------



## supertesty

Bought mine one strongsupplements


----------



## Master-yoda

Buy this brand of yohimbe i have tried them myself and the results were amazing and it really work not like the other ones that dont

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/irwin-naturals/yohimbe-plus.html?_requestid=2337472&_requestid=2337560

buy it from the united states as its not available in the uk as the american version is stronger compared to uk one dont know why.


----------



## Suzuka

I buy online of iherb (USA)


----------



## Etoboss

Dimension labs make a super-trim that contains 5mg yohimbine hcl and they also do ultra burn that contains 10mg yohimbine hcl.

I personally can't use yohimbine makes me feel sick!


----------



## WallsOfJericho

https://v2.enhancedathlete.com/product/yohimbine/


----------



## Fletch68

Why is it that anything that actually works is fecking banned in the UK? We get the pesh poor diluted garbage overpriced products. Joke.


----------



## inTRENwetrust

elliot1989 said:


> I didn't know it was banned, I get mine off the internet or Amazon


 you cant get it otc in the uk...it's a weird one. you can order it and it's fine but shops aren't allowed to stock it...


----------



## Mully

inTRENwetrust said:


> you cant get it otc in the uk...it's a weird one. you can order it and it's fine but shops aren't allowed to stock it...


 This thread is 3 year old, OP's either found some by now or is dead


----------



## inTRENwetrust

lol


----------



## JohnBoy1000

I'm looking to acquire some yohimbine hcl - in Ireland.

Can't find any sites that actually ship here though.

Perhaps someone here is aware of one?


----------



## Etoboss

JohnBoy1000 said:


> I'm looking to acquire some yohimbine hcl - in Ireland.
> 
> Can't find any sites that actually ship here though.
> 
> Perhaps someone here is aware of one?


 Google dimension yohimbine they now make it. Sure u will find somewhere online that sells it


----------



## 66983

Triumph reseller has Yom in stock.


----------

